# And so it begins, Beta O'rouke calls FBI on TX State Rep for "Come and Take It! tweet



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

*And so it begins, Beta O'rouke calls FBI on TX State Rep for "Come and Take It! tweet*

Beta O'rourke reported (to the FBI) Texas State Representative Briscoe Cain for Cain's tweet "my AR 15 is ready for you" toward the punk O'rourke.

Could this be the beginning of more to come? Will the FBI investigate? Interesting times...

I suspect that a lot of AR 15's are ready for beta boy to come and take them...:vs-kiss:

https://www.elpasotimes.com/story/n...aker-beto-orourke-my-ar-ready-you/2308619001/


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

I was hoping Beto boy would follow through on his threat. This will be interesting. Here Beto, Beto, Beto, come and get it. :tango_face_grin:


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)




----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

What about all the lefties that have called for the murder/asassination of POTUS?


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

What a douch bag. Ole Robert Francis likes to talk tough. But when someone pushes back, he runs crying to the FBI. “Oh please Mr. G-man! Some guy threatened me!” What a puss!


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Robert Francis says "we are going to take your guns". But he never explains what happens when we just say "No". Is he really going to arrest 1/3 of the country? Who is going to pay for all of our incarceration? Most of the gun owners I know are also the folks making the money and paying the taxes to keep the government alive. What happens to the economy when half of the productive people are locked up in prison for the crime of owning a gun?

Little Bobby might want to rethink his proposal.


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

Not sure how true it is . . . heard that Beto boy can never have a gun as he is a felon himself.

Maybe he's just trying to level the playing field he dug himself into as a younger moron (still a moron, . . . just a younger one then).

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

dwight55 said:


> Not sure how true it is . . . heard that Beto boy can never have a gun as he is a felon himself.
> 
> Maybe he's just trying to level the playing field he dug himself into as a younger moron (still a moron, . . . just a younger one then).
> 
> ...


beta had 2 arrests and convictions. Burglary a misdemeanor and DWI a misdemeanor. DWI was dismissed after he completed DWI school in TX.

He hasn't, to my knowledge, had any convictions of being abnormally attracted to another man's anus, but suspicions are daily...


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

Someone paid off the college to ensure he didnt get charged. But, 
On May 19, 1995, O'Rourke and his friends jumped over a fence at the University of Texas at El Paso (UTEP) physical plant, and were arrested by the UTEP police for burglary. He was held in jail overnight and posted bail the following day. He was initially charged with burglary, but prosecutors dropped the case against O'Rourke and his friends in February 1996 when UTEP declined to pursue the charges.

O'Rourke was arrested for driving while intoxicated on September 27, 1998, at 3:00 a.m. on Interstate 10 in Anthony, Texas. The charges were dismissed in October 1999 after he completed a court-recommended DWI program. In response to criticism from a political opponent in 2005, O'Rourke said, "I've been open about it since the very beginning. I have owned up to it and I have taken responsibility for it." He apologized and said he was "grateful for the second chance"


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Steve40th said:


> ............ He apologized and said he was "grateful for the second chance"


Yet he won't allow us even a _first_ chance. Own a gun?.... you're a felon.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

I propose we refer to this loser, who don't use his given name as

Bozo the Dork. 

Sometimes, I wish I still had photoshop..........


----------



## SGG (Nov 25, 2015)

Mad Trapper said:


> I propose we refer to this loser, who don't use his given name as
> 
> Bozo the Dork.
> 
> Sometimes, I wish I still had photoshop..........


Here's my best effort


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

What a sissy little bitch.
Goes running to Mommy when someone talks back to him.

Trouble is, each and every Dem candidate thinks and wants the same thing - confiscation of legal firearms. They just won't admit it in public.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

dwight55 said:


> Not sure how true it is . . . heard that Beto boy can never have a gun as he is a felon himself.
> 
> Maybe he's just trying to level the playing field he dug himself into as a younger moron (still a moron, . . . just a younger one then).
> 
> ...


In Texas you can apply to have your rights restored 5 years after completion of your sentence or parole.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Have you ever wanted to punch someone in the mouth so bad?


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

A Watchman said:


> Have you ever wanted to punch someone in the mouth so bad?


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

A Watchman said:


> Have you ever wanted to punch someone in the mouth so bad?
> 
> View attachment 100169


I saw a lot of Beto Boy Toy signs here in Houston during the last election against Cruz. A sign of things to come. I wanted to punch him in the face then. Now, I am thinking a Genuine Slippy Pike may be to good for his sorry ass.


----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)

That’s an insult to Butthead.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)




----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

Beto is a punk girly boy! Hey girly boy, come and get it!


----------



## DoublePrepper (Sep 7, 2017)

Love the meme, but that's the wrong form of your/you're. Circulate this one instead.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Beta has started selling shirts on his campaign website with his "hell yes" quote on them.

I'm countering with my own:
"Come and take it, Francis..."


----------



## NewRiverGeorge (Jan 2, 2018)

Inor said:


> Robert Francis says "we are going to take your guns". But he never explains what happens when we just say "No". Is he really going to arrest 1/3 of the country? Who is going to pay for all of our incarceration? Most of the gun owners I know are also the folks making the money and paying the taxes to keep the government alive. What happens to the economy when half of the productive people are locked up in prison for the crime of owning a gun?
> 
> Little Bobby might want to rethink his proposal.


If all the AR 15 owners I know were incarcerated, Health Care, Education, Law Enforcement, etc would come to a screeching halt around here.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

I had a genuine good chuckle on that one @DoublePrepper !

Funny story, maybe related, maybe not...

Against better judgement, in a weak hunger moment, I went to the Wendy's drive-thru (Yeah, I know...spelling! Just go with me on this...:tango_face_wink. So, Lakeishia Smith-Jones royally messed up my to go order. Of course I had already driven off so instead of going in I decide to return it to the drive-thru.

As you guessed, Lakeishia is immediately on the defensive, so the manager, Leshawhniqua hears the exchange and comes over to assist. I calmly explain the situation, and request my money be returned as I had come to my senses about re-ordering food and the heinous shit that they would do to my re-order. The manager agrees and asks Lakeishia to return my money and she exits the scene to go and do whatever fast food managers do.

Reluctantly, and now more pissed, Lakeishia hands over my money and as I drive away she says, "you ain't nothin' if you ain't a dumbass".

WHAT? To this day, I have no idea what she meant by that but it also made me laugh. Thought I'd share...:tango_face_smile:



A Watchman said:


> Have you ever wanted to punch someone in the mouth so bad?
> 
> View attachment 100169





DoublePrepper said:


> Love the meme, but that's the wrong form of your/you're. Circulate this one instead.
> View attachment 100229


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

So when some queer threatens to take my AR and a I say "come take it", I threatened him?
Hopefully he ignites a fire in every "silent gun owner, and Trump supporter" and we MAKE 2020 RED


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Deebo said:


> So when some queer threatens to take my AR and a I say "come take it", I threatened him?
> Hopefully he ignites a fire in every "silent gun owner, and Trump supporter" and we MAKE 2020 RED


I consider "Come Take It" a friendly invitation. :tango_face_grin:


----------

